# Changing out sand



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a 125 gallon tank with about 20 african cichlids in it. I originally put in black sand but want to change it to CaribSea sahara sand. I also have a 3d background coming which I have to install, so I figured I would do both projects at once. I have a 10 gallon hospital tank, three 5 gallon buckets to store the fish in. I was wondering how hard it would be to change the sand out? Would my fish be ok in a bucket with air pumps. I want to do this without loosing fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Changing the sand is easier than installing a 3D background which is usually attached with silicone. This requires a dry tank and a couple of days to cure.

I would not put 20 Africans in 5G buckets for several days.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

I completely agree with you about putting in the Africans in buckets for days. I was wondering if I thoroughly rinsed the sand could I change it out and put the Africans a few hours later? The 3d background doesn't need silicone, it has clips to hold it in place and the bottom of it is held in place by the inch and a half of sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes if just doing sand, it will take a couple hours and fish will be OK in buckets and 10G tank.

Have everything ready and use a clean dust bin to scoop out the old substrate as fast as possible.

Do many PWC in the days leading up to the project because you will be replacing 100% of the water when refilling. A sudden drop in nitrates can shock or kill them.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

The problem is the black sand makes my fish look dark, unless its the black background as well. If my 3d background is grey and my sand is black will my fish still look washed out and dark?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My fish tend to change color for the substrate...I too removed the black sand. The calvus are MUCH brighter now.

I would use pool filter sand if you have not yet bought the carib sea.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

Do you think its a good idea to take the black sand out?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I just finished doing the same thing.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Word of warning if you have not removed sand from a tank before? 
The dust pan is a super handy tool but use some care. Do not run the dustpan over the bottom , come to the side and go up! Very easy to get sand between the dustpan and tank glass to leave a set of really nasty scratches!! 
I find it better to lay the pan down and use my hand to move the sand to it.
But then I also like to have a mix of bottom materials and like to just add the new to the old. That can be done without even removing the fish. I'm more of a river/creek person and those rarely have a one color bottom but a mix.


----------



## Amorgan140 (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I am hoping I can do both and not lose any fish.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Only thing I can think of is to cut back on feeding for a little while after you change the sand because a lot of beneficial bacteria lives in the substrate


----------

